# Print with white ink on black t-shirts



## vilmarios (Nov 14, 2007)

I have business in Puerto Rico and own the Brother garment and is excellent. I want to print black t-shirts with white ink with other colors. What system is recommended a garment or other?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You know your Brother does not print white, correct? Are you asking what other dtg should you buy that does print white? Is this an ongoing need or do you need to do this for just a particular job? How many prints will you be doing per design?


----------



## vilmarios (Nov 14, 2007)

Can be between 50 to 200 or as less as one.


----------



## skegrie431 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a T-Jet Blazer Pro, this is a really good and stabil printer. And if your doing up to 200 prints on one design I would recomend this one since you can load and print 3 shirts a time.


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

anybody know a company here in los angeles thta have DTG for black shirts? i have an 200 shirts with 6-8 color graphic job.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Where not in Cali but maybe we can help


----------



## TeesByJim (Oct 16, 2009)

thrivers said:


> anybody know a company here in los angeles thta have DTG for black shirts? i have an 200 shirts with 6-8 color graphic job.


I can help you with that.


----------

